# Día Internacional de la Mujer



## bb008

Hola 

El domingo 8 de marzo es el día Internacional de la Mujer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, quiero adelantarme y entregarles este ramito. Felicitar a todas las mujeres de WR que representan el mundo entero al ser de diferentes naciones. Les dejo esto para reflexionar y aceptar lo estupendas que somos todas:

"Tenemos que tener más confianza en nosotras mismas. Nunca he conocido una mujer que realmente cree que tiene unas piernas estupendas. Y las que sospechan que pueden tener unas piernas estupendas, están convencidas que tienen una voz horrible o que no tienen cuello (Cynthia Heimel)"

"Lo que todavía nos falta a las mujeres aprender es que nadie te da poder. Simplemente lo tienes que tomar tu. (Roseanne Barr)"

Saludos y Feliz Días a Todas
bb008.-


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Feliz día a la creación más perfecta!

¡Ustedes, las mujeres!


----------



## SDLX Master

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Feliz día a la creación más perfecta!
> 
> ¡Ustedes, las mujeres!


 
Totalmente de acuerdo  Feliz Día a todas!!!!!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Feliz día!!! a todas las Maravillosas Mujeres del Foro, y a mi amiga Bb, en especial

Un beso y abrazos, atrasados pero seguros y con mucho cariño

Rosangelus

Y el chistecito


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Un abrazo a todas! 

Y otro chiste (de Forges) que me gusta mucho...

Saludos,
J.


----------



## Milton Sand

Podría felicitarlas a diario sólo por el hecho de ser mujeres. Y porque, aunque no sepamos entenderlas, terminan comprendiéndonos; aunque pretendamos sobreprotegerlas, nos cuidan mejor que nosotros; aunque alardeemos de ser más fuertes, se convierten en nuestro apoyo; y aunque nos creamos muy machos, son capaces de hacernos llorar (...en mi caso, de alegría).

Entonces, más que felicitaciones... ¡Gracias!

MS


----------



## jonquiliser

De mi parte, felicidades a toda mujer y todo hombre que trabaja para acabar con la discriminación y la opresión, ya sea por su sexo, su sexualidad u otro aspecto de su persona. Felicidades a todxs lxs que no ceden ante la violencia psicológica o física que experimentan, que no aceptan la segregación ni la culpa que se les intenta imponer. Felicidades a lxs que no culpan a lxs que ninguna culpa tiene. Felicidades a todxs que procuran hacer de estas discriminaciones más visibles, y gracias a Bb por recordarnos del Día internacional de las mujeres. Que dure para siempre.


----------



## bb008

Me mandaron este poema y quería compartirlo:

Mujer:

Siempre ten presente que la piel se arruga, El pelo se vuelve blanco,
Los días se convierten en años… 
Pero lo importante no cambia;
Tu fuerza y tu convicción no tienen edad. 
Tu espíritu es la fortaleza que alimenta la sociedad. 
Detrás de cada línea de llegada, hay una de partida.
Detrás de cada logro, hay otro desafío. 
Mientras estés viva, siéntete viva.
Si extrañas lo que hacías, vuelve a hacerlo. 
Sigue adelante aunque todos esperan que abandones.
Haz que en vez de lastima, te tengan respeto.
Cuando por los años no puedas correr, trota.
Cuando no puedas trotar, camina.
Cuando no puedas caminar, usa el bastón.
¡Pero nunca te detengas!


Saludos y hasta el próximo año.


----------



## Metzaka

¡Muy bonito *bb*! Tarde me dí cuenta del hilo, pero el día de la mujer debe ser a diario, pues a diario nos entregamos a la vida (la cual damos).

Saludos a ti y todas las demás foreras de *WR*.


----------



## persik

en nombre de todas las mujeres gracias  por el poema tan lindo


----------

